# Sisters



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 16, 2015)

Wasn't sure where to post this so its going here I guess. 

Shot with a Polaroid Land Camera 320 with Fuji FP-3000B




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 26, 2015)

Forgot about this post! Here are a couple more I meant to add:




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr

and one digital:




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 26, 2015)

I really like #4.  Maybe a tad too hot on on the face of sister camera right.

Great eyebrows!  Wondering if anyone else agrees.


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 26, 2015)

I like the first and last best.  The first has a dark almost horror story look to it.  The last is just a great portrait.  The ones in the middle have a weird feeling and are out of focus....which I think you may have done on purpose, but I'm not digging it.  That's just my 2 cents YMMV.


----------



## waday (Aug 26, 2015)

I like 3, 4, and 5 the best. I like the pose in 1, but it is a little on the dark side. They may have cookies, but I'm not sure...

I like 2, but I wish there was a touch more light.



JacaRanda said:


> Great eyebrows! Wondering if anyone else agrees.


I was totally thinking the same thing. I know my wife is getting to me when I start noticing these things, haha.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 26, 2015)

they are out of focus due to slow shutter speed despite it being the 3000 film. Hard to hand hold the darn thing for its slowest setting haha

I did want to try for a "darker" image in the series though. Its more to my liking than the others.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 27, 2015)

The digital has no soul compared to the others


----------



## runnah (Aug 27, 2015)

gsgary said:


> The digital has no soul compared to the others



Don't tell anyone but I agree.


----------



## theshafty (Aug 28, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> I really like #4.  Maybe a tad too hot on on the face of sister camera right.
> 
> Great eyebrows!  Wondering if anyone else agrees.


As


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terri (Aug 30, 2015)

Holy crap!   I _adore_ the first one.    If that's not your own accolade to Diane Arbus's "Identical Twins," I dunno what is.    Great job.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 30, 2015)

the Digital is a wonderful portrait shot.  super well composed. it really shows the pure, unadulterated emotion of sisterhood. It captured everything that is the best of being siblings in them. I am truly envious.  mad props sir.  

unfortunately, the rest are just too OOF. most of the shots are just a black mass with some blurry people parts. 
I love the pose in the last two from the land camera, and while I could definitely see a darker lighting theme working for these, anything this OOF goes to the circular file. even if its shot on film. film doesn't get a pass on major issues. 

almost makes me want to break out one of my two land cameras. _*almost.*_
mine are 900 electric eyes though. Mint condition, literally, but haven't been used in quite a long time.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 30, 2015)

I love the first - and wish you had posted the others in another thread; they bring too much reality to this one.


----------

